# 3D driving simulator



## chibicitiberiu

Can anyone recommend me a 3d driving simulator with nice graphics and of course with traffic rules that need to be obeyed. Also i want to learn something from it, not just drive like a crazy driver how you do in NFS series, FlatOut or other racing games.

There was one called "3D Fahrschule" which was really nice, but it had problems... really hard to find and it was making my pc crash.

Don't tell me about Euro Truck Simulator or 18WoS because i hate this kind of game(s).


----------



## Justin

Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## chibicitiberiu

jnskyliner34 said:


> Test Drive Unlimited



I'll try that one.

Any other ideas?


----------



## G25r8cer

Best ones

-Live for Speed
-GTR2
-Rfactor
-Test Drive Unlimited
-NFS: Pro Street
-GRID


----------



## chibicitiberiu

g25racer said:


> Best ones
> 
> -Live for Speed
> -GTR2
> -Rfactor
> -Test Drive Unlimited
> -NFS: Pro Street
> -GRID



I don't mean racing if that is what you understood. I meant driving simulators, driving on streets like real life, and you have to follow traffic rules, like traffic lights, speed limit etc.


----------



## Hyde01

g25racer said:


> Best ones
> 
> -Live for Speed
> -GTR2
> -Rfactor
> -Test Drive Unlimited
> -NFS: Pro Street
> -GRID



Sorry, g25racer, gonna bang on ya a little bit. Dont get mad 

But no where in that list did you mention gran turismo or forza motorsport. They're one of the most realistic games in terms of graphics and physics. Live for Speed, GTR2, and Rfactor are all great simulators, in terms of racing and physics, not too much in graphics. Still pretty good though. TDU is good for its vast free roam map and nice graphics. Physics are not realistic though. Ok, g25racer, come on now. You should know better. Need For Speed??!! Fun to play? Yes....kind of =/ Realistic? Hell to the mother f#&(ing NO!  

The closest you are probably going to get to a driving simulator where you can, "can" being the key word, obey traffic lights and so on, is Test Drive Unlimited. Simply because of its in-car view, giant map, different cities, freeways, ect. A lot of fun to drive around in.


----------



## epidemik

Yeah, im not sure if theres an actual game where you get in trouble for breaking traffic laws...


----------



## chibicitiberiu

epidemik said:


> Yeah, im not sure if theres an actual game where you get in trouble for breaking traffic laws...


..and that is something that brings realism to the game

There is one... Mafia  i played that one, but the steering is really bad.
And another one: 3D Fahrschule (3D Driving School in translation) where you get points for making mistakes... get more than 6 or 7 points and you failed the 'test'. Also the steering is really good. The graphics... is poor.


I tried Test Drive Unlimited, and i don't like it. When you steer the car it's not like in nfs, the camera movement... Also i have problems with the fps... it's really low, even at min settings... (didn't check with fraps, but i don't think it's higher than 15 fps). Of course, my vid card is bad (ati radeon 9550 256 mb with pixel shader 2)


----------



## Calibretto

I'm sure there are games like that but they're probably only available to driving schools ya know?


----------



## red onion

American Long Haul is a truck driving game that will do what you want. You drive a truck (Duh!) from city to city or just around town. There is other traffic on the road, Police WILL enforce driving laws, and is a very good driving simulator. Graphics are npt bad, and physics are truck-like, but the driving experience is pretty good!


----------



## Calibretto

^^^ He said he didn't want a game like 18WoS....


----------



## red onion

Calibretto said:


> ^^^ He said he didn't want a game like 18WoS....


My bad, I did not notice that


----------



## chibicitiberiu

red onion said:


> American Long Haul is a truck driving game that will do what you want. You drive a truck (Duh!) from city to city or just around town. There is other traffic on the road, Police WILL enforce driving laws, and is a very good driving simulator. Graphics are npt bad, and physics are truck-like, but the driving experience is pretty good!



It's 18WoS. I already said that i don't like it, i want to drive small cars.


----------



## Justin

love me. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTTONM6q2Uc


http://www.squadinteractive.com/downloads.php


----------



## chibicitiberiu

jnskyliner34 said:


> love me.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTTONM6q2Uc
> 
> 
> http://www.squadinteractive.com/downloads.php



that's exactly what i'm looking for. I will try the demo. Isn't there any freeware software similar to this one?


----------



## Justin

i dunno. just stumbled upon that video when i was watching vids on youtube.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

I installed the demo, but for some reason it will crash when i try to start playing it. I have no idea why. I tried multiple graphic settings, but still didn't work.


----------



## Mustardsky

euro truck sim


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Mustardsky said:


> euro truck sim



That is made using the 18WoS engine, but just a different map....


----------



## akiraa

chibicitiberiu said:


> I installed the demo, but for some reason it will crash when i try to start playing it. I have no idea why. I tried multiple graphic settings, but still didn't work.



You must have Nvidia PhysX System Software installed in your system :
http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx_8.06.12_whql.html


----------



## akiraa

chibicitiberiu said:


> that's exactly what i'm looking for. I will try the demo. Isn't there any freeware software similar to this one?



They implemented TrialPay from Kagi as an alternative  "Payment Method" for customers in the United States.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

akiraa said:


> You must have Nvidia PhysX System Software installed in your system :
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx_8.06.12_whql.html



yep, but will it be compatible with ati radeon 9550 vid card?


----------



## Egon

Driver, Driv3r and Driver: Parallel Lines are good to mess around with and they have basic driving laws.

Edit: Forgot, they don't work with ati. ;/


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Egon said:


> Driver, Driv3r and Driver: Parallel Lines are good to mess around with and they have basic driving laws.
> 
> Edit: Forgot, they don't work with ati. ;/



Driver series does work on my card, i tried Parallel lines, but it's horrible. The steering is horrible, (some) cutscenes are very unrealistic (like at the beginning that guy that comes to the garage to invite the character to some races he moves his but like a girl and very repetitive while moving) and not just cutscenes (that character's hair is moving very repetitive) and i don't like that kind of games.

3D Driving School or that simulator won't have nice looking graphics, but a really good steering and that is so much better than Driver: Par. Lines.


----------



## akiraa

chibicitiberiu said:


> yep, but will it be compatible with ati radeon 9550 vid card?



Yes, Physx is the physics engine. It was bought by Nvidia recently but works on both Ati and Nvidia cards.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Okay I tried it... nice sim, but horrible steering... because it's with the mouse. Can I/How can I disable the mouse and use just the keyboard for steering?


----------

